# [SOLVED] T3 Timeouts



## iRobinson (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm still getting these T3 Timeout errors causing the cable modem to reset. This happen every 5 minutes and usually when multiple devices are connected to it (PS3, Macbook, 2 iPhones, iMac etc.). I called my ISP about this and they put in a new amplifier outside but that didn't help at all.

Here is the Event log on the Cable Modem:
4/26/2013 19:40	20000200	3	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
4/26/2013 19:40	20000300	3	Ranging Requests Retries exhausted
4/26/2013 19:40	20000200	3	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
4/26/2013 19:40	1040200	3	TLV-11 - Illegal Set operation failed
4/26/2013 19:40	1040100	6	TLV-11 - unrecognized OID
4/26/2013 19:55	20000200	3	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
4/26/2013 19:55	20000300	3	Ranging Requests Retries exhausted
4/26/2013 19:55	20000200	3	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
4/26/2013 19:56	1040200	3	TLV-11 - Illegal Set operation failed
4/26/2013 19:56	1040100	6	TLV-11 - unrecognized OID
4/26/2013 20:00	20000200	3	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
4/26/2013 20:00	20000300	3	Ranging Requests Retries exhausted
4/26/2013 20:01	20000200	3	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
4/26/2013 20:01	1040200	3	TLV-11 - Illegal Set operation failed
4/26/2013 20:01	1040100	6	TLV-11 - unrecognized OID
4/26/2013 20:08	20000200	3	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
4/26/2013 20:08	20000300	3	Ranging Requests Retries exhausted
4/26/2013 20:08	20000200	3	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
4/26/2013 20:09	1040200	3	TLV-11 - Illegal Set operation failed
4/26/2013 20:09	1040100	6	TLV-11 - unrecognized OID
_________________________________________________________________

Macbook (Early 2008/A1181)
2.1 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
320 GB HDD
2 GB Ram
OS: OS X Lion (10.7.5)/ Bootcamp: Windows 8 (32 bit)

Sony Playstation 3
Cell Broadband Engine™
160 GB HDD
256MB XDR Main RAM
256MB GDDR3 VRAM

iPhone 4 (2)
8 GB Storage
A4 Processor
OS: iOS 6.1.3

iMac G4 (Early 2002/M6498)
800MHz PowerPC G4
60 GB HDD
512 MB Ram
OS: Mac OS X Leopard (10.5.8)


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: T3 Timeouts*

Hi a mdoem ressetting itself on it's own may be an indication of a faulty modem as that is not normal operation i would reuest a new modem from your ISP?


----------



## iRobinson (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: T3 Timeouts*

I just got a new modem from my ISP but it's still reseting.

6/15/2013 11:57	73040100	6	TLV-11 - unrecognized OID;CM-MAC=5c:57:1a:75:78:f1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:f5:c2;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
6/15/2013 11:58	82000200	3	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out;CM-MAC=5c:57:1a:75:78:f1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:f5:c2;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
6/15/2013 11:58	82000300	3	Ranging Request Retries exhausted;CM-MAC=5c:57:1a:75:78:f1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:f5:c2;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
6/15/2013 11:58	82000600	3	Unicast Maintenance Ranging attempted - No response - Retries exhausted;CM-MAC=5c:57:1a:75:78:f1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:f5:c2;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
6/15/2013 11:58	82000200	3	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out;CM-MAC=5c:57:1a:75:78:f1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:f5:c2;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
6/15/2013 11:59	82000400	3	Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Unicast Maintenance opportunities received - T4 time out;CM-MAC=5c:57:1a:75:78:f1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:f5:c2;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
6/15/2013 11:59	82000200	3	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out;CM-MAC=5c:57:1a:75:78:f1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:f5:c2;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
6/15/2013 11:59	90000000	5	MIMO Event MIMO: Stored MIMO=-1 post cfg file MIMO=-1;CM-MAC=5c:57:1a:75:78:f1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:f5:c2;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
6/15/2013 11:59	73040100	6	TLV-11 - unrecognized OID;CM-MAC=5c:57:1a:75:78:f1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:f5:c2;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
6/15/2013 12:01	82000200	3	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out;CM-MAC=5c:57:1a:75:78:f1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:f5:c2;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
6/15/2013 12:02	82000300	3	Ranging Request Retries exhausted;CM-MAC=5c:57:1a:75:78:f1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:f5:c2;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
6/15/2013 12:02	82000600	3	Unicast Maintenance Ranging attempted - No response - Retries exhausted;CM-MAC=5c:57:1a:75:78:f1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:f5:c2;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
6/15/2013 12:02	82000200	3	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out;CM-MAC=5c:57:1a:75:78:f1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:f5:c2;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
6/15/2013 12:02	82000400	3	Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Unicast Maintenance opportunities received - T4 time out;CM-MAC=5c:57:1a:75:78:f1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:f5:c2;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
6/15/2013 12:03	82000200	3	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out;CM-MAC=5c:57:1a:75:78:f1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:f5:c2;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
6/15/2013 12:03	90000000	5	MIMO Event MIMO: Stored MIMO=-1 post cfg file MIMO=-1;CM-MAC=5c:57:1a:75:78:f1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:f5:c2;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
6/15/2013 12:03	73040100	6	TLV-11 - unrecognized OID;CM-MAC=5c:57:1a:75:78:f1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:f5:c2;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
6/15/2013 12:05	82000200	3	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out;CM-MAC=5c:57:1a:75:78:f1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:f5:c2;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
6/15/2013 12:05	82000300	3	Ranging Request Retries exhausted;CM-MAC=5c:57:1a:75:78:f1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:f5:c2;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
6/15/2013 12:05	82000600	3	Unicast Maintenance Ranging attempted - No response - Retries exhausted;CM-MAC=5c:57:1a:75:78:f1;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:31:f5:c2;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: T3 Timeouts*

You will need to contact the ISP as something is seriously wrong points to equipment but may be the line get them to do line quality tests as a mdoem should not be doing this it seems to be their end we cannot affect anything to do with the ISP.


----------



## iRobinson (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: T3 Timeouts*

I called my ISP. They took the noise reduction down to 2 (It was originally at 6). The problem seemed to stop.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Glad to hear all is resolved.


----------

